# Blurry, but his ears are laying down!



## Frankiesmom (May 25, 2010)

Tonight after a romp around the yard. Here's my boy, his ears are fluffy enough to start laying down! 










I take pics pretty often and don't want to overwhelm the board - is it best to put them all in one post? :wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

How adroable! I don't mind too many pics. However you wish to post them is fine with me. Can't get enugh of your little guy. What is he laying in?


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

I'll look at all the pictures you want to post! He's such a little doll! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Cute Frankie, he is still a pup :wub:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Overwhelm the board?!!? with puppy pictures? ... My dear, that's just not possible! Please post as many as you wish. I think we would all enjoy even more pictures of Franky. :wub:

Edit: and yes, all in one post is the best way to go IMO... Then I can drool just on one page! lol


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He's a dollbaby. SM,we live for fluff piccies! What else can we do on a stormy night w. tornado warnings...to calm us down...looks at lots of adorable fluffs:wub:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

aw he looks all snug in his little play area :wub: I like the puppy set up =)


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Johita said:


> How adroable! I don't mind too many pics. However you wish to post them is fine with me. Can't get enugh of your little guy. *What is he laying in?*



He's so cute! He's laying in the middle of a cat toy. It's a huge circle with a cardboard center and a track that goes around the outside with a ball in it. To keep kitties (and maybe Malts?) entertained.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Awwwww, just adorable! My girls are swooning over your handsome little guy! We love puppy photos....please, keep them coming!


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

i love that he is sitting in the middle of the circle toy <3


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

So stinkin' cute! :wub::wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG, Frankie is such a Cutie Pie! Overwhelm the board? 
Can't wait to see more pics of him!!! :heart:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LOVE your baby's pictures  please share more more more!!! there is no such thing as too many pictures 

Kat


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh he's a doll!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

WE LOVE PICTURES!!!! Keep them coming!!! What a cutie.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

he is adorable n yes i wanna see more pics!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

So cute.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

What a sweetie pie! Please post more....you know we all LOVE to see them!


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Looking forward to more photos! :thumbsup: He's a cutie!


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

very cute! and like others said dont worry about overwhelming us w/ pics! If you take a peek at my pic threads, It seems like I cant post w/out at least 10 pics! lol...we want more pics! =)


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Frankie is so sweet !


----------



## dmwhitman (Jan 16, 2010)

How old is he? My Malt had stand up ears too, but she is 6.5 months old now and they are laying down completely.


----------

